

What's the best way to get started? - arohner

I've never been in a startup before, but I'm interested in starting or joining one. I literally don't know who to talk to. How do you make contacts with other developers, angels, VCs, etc?
======
iamdave
By doing just what you're doing. Ask questions, learn, introduce yourself.
Read blogs that talk about the things you're interested in, leave comments,
become acquainted with the people in your industry.

That's how I got to where I am now, finding local companies who do marketing
and design, leave comments on their blogs and always know how to stay in
touch.

------
mixmax
Tell us a bit more about what you can do - maybe someone here will be
interested.

~~~
arohner
I live in Austin, TX. I'm young-ish (26), team lead of 10 engineers on several
shipped products. I've written production code: linux kernel C, userspace C,
python, ruby, win32 c++, java. I've rewritten the build system of a 500k LoC C
project. I've maintained a Linux From Scratch cross compiling distro. I'm in
chapter 4 of SICP, so I'm starting to become proficient in Scheme, and I've
caught the lisp bug.

I'm currently working in the Storage (SCSI) industry. At a previous job, I
wrote shipping code for medical image processing.

~~~
Prrometheus
How's the startup scene in Austin?

~~~
arohner
I wish I knew. :-)

I've heard it's fairly good though. Probably 3rd in the country behind the
valley and Boston.

------
matthewer
Any idea the direction you want to head? Or what are you into? Want to stay
with Image design or storage systems?

~~~
arohner
I don't really care that much about which industry I'm in. I just want to make
successful, quality products.

I'm kind of interested in fixing the morass that is web-app technologies. The
current technology stack of SQL + server side language + html + javascript +
CSS sucks. There are impedance mismatches between each of those, and the
scalability is not really convenient.

------
ideas101
visit <http://programmermeetdesigner.com/>

this is one of the best resourceful website/community , post your profile
there - if you are looking for entrepreneur or other techies then u can visit
their profile and postings to comment and contact them.

I have posted my profile there under same user name "ideas101" - contact me
there for more ideas and details.

Good Luck.

